# Greed



## Jayefc1 (18 Mar 2020)

The world is in turmoil with everything going on the biggest changes we have seen to our way of living but the greedy power suppliers in the midst of it all manage to still slip these in


----------



## Siege (18 Mar 2020)

We changed suppliers for the 1st time ever last year.

went on the ‘uswitch’ comparison website. Saved quite a bit and Couldn’t have been easier. All info completed within 5 mins and automatically switched over a week later.


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Mar 2020)

I dont mind paying just think there timing is the most inconsiderate it could be just shows how insensitive they are


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Mar 2020)

We change all the time, it's easy to do. Most providers will do the donkey work for you. That's not just utilities either, pretty much everything is up for negotiation. Must have saved 000s over the years.


Jayefc1 said:


> I dont mind paying just think there timing is the most inconsiderate it could be just shows how insensitive they are


Life and business goes on regardless, especially companies run by psychopathic, narcissistic, megalomaniacs; pretty much all of the FTSE 100


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Mar 2020)

The whole world is based on profit I understand this at a time when dont we all need to pull together would it really have hurt them to wait as we are all asked to stay at home and work from home the Bill's are going to naturally increase and so will there profit


----------



## Siege (18 Mar 2020)

Compare some prices jay, see if it’s worth moving companies. we were with eon and saved quite a bit when we swapped.


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Mar 2020)

You're right Jay of course, it's sad, the human element verses 'the computer says no' is totally out of kilter I could philosophise as to why it's a bad thing but at the end of the day it's all driven by market forces. I'd do as Steven suggests. FYI we're currently with Bulb, and absolutely no complaints.


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Mar 2020)

Yeah we are with Eon I dont know if it's a good price and it's not the fact of the increase it's the timing and inconsiderate approach they have


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Mar 2020)

Best place to start comparing is Martin Lewis (Money Saver)


----------



## Siege (18 Mar 2020)

Tim’s right.

shop around, have a look at uswitch comparison website  or money saving expert, see if it is worth moving.

I used to have a colleague who dealt with the company mobile contract. O2 used to annoy him a couple of times a year. He’d swear at them, tell them we were changing supplier.
Every time he’d shop around and discover we were on a very old contract that was half of the market price. He’d then go quiet on the subject until the next time! 

Not saying your bill is just like that, it just reminded me of something that used to make me laugh!


----------



## SRP3006 (18 Mar 2020)

We switch all the time, banks, utilities insurances, staying loyal doesn't pay. 

To echo what the others have said we use money saving expert, they ask you a few questions to set up the account like the prices you pay, and they find the best deals but they will also notify you during your contract if you can get it cheaper anywhere else.
Just had a email ping through the other week to say when our fixed tariff ends we could save £217 per year if we switched to British gas, simple as that.
These companies will always be greedy, we've just got to play them off against each other.


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Mar 2020)

I think this is amazing 

https://mobile.twitter.com/GNev2


----------



## alto (18 Mar 2020)

Fantastic offer and support


----------



## SRP3006 (18 Mar 2020)

Setting an example for others to follow hopefully, the NHS will need help before the end of this. No unpaid leave either, Virgin Atlantic and others should watch that.


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Mar 2020)

To think all those key workers will have somewhere to sleep if there families have to self isolate is going to be a God send to them and the people of Manchester that is how the country should be behaving


----------



## richard brown (19 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> To think all those key workers will have somewhere to sleep if there families have to self isolate is going to be a God send to them and the people of Manchester that is how the country should be behaving



Fair play to Roman abromavic too, whatever anyone thinks of him it's a good thing he's doing with the Chelsea fc hotel too.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (23 Mar 2020)

My broadband just went up £5 a month


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Mar 2020)

Thay takes the mickey mate


----------

